# Il faudra serrer les dents



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Il faudra serrer les dents!*

*Serrer les dents* signifie, souffrir en silence/supporter une grande souffrance.

direi: avrà bisogno di stringere le mascelle


----------



## Necsus

C'est la même chose en italien. Mais _falloir_ est un verb impersonnel, donc l'on dira:
_*ci sarà* bisogno di/ bisognerà stringere i denti._


----------



## Gino Pilotino

Necsus said:


> C'est la même chose en italien. Mais _falloir_ est un verb impersonnel, donc l'on dira:
> _*ci sarà* bisogno di / bisognerà stringere i denti._




Per essere corretti


----------



## Necsus

'Per essere corretti'... basta saltare un _di _! 

Grazie. Rimedio al lapsus calami...


----------



## alenaro

Necsus said:


> C'est la même chose en italien. Mais _falloir_ est un verb impersonnel, donc l'on dira:
> _*ci sarà* bisogno di / bisognerà stringere i denti._



Per essere ancora più corretti...


----------



## Necsus

alenaro said:


> Per essere ancora più corretti...


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire?


----------

